# Moving tank, best way to move shrimp?



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Honestly, a 5g tank being moved only 3 miles to its new location seems short. That's what 5 minutes? I would think leaving even half the water would be ok. Heck, I would probably just leave all the flora and fauna in it with half the water. lol

This is my personal advice, and people may or may not agree with me.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

+1 on the above. I have moved entire tanks short distances with little problems.


----------



## ramawo (Jun 12, 2008)

Agree , no need to remove CRS from tank.
Just lower down the tank water, it should be ok.
If you need more safety, you can get portable air pump.

I sold a pair of discus with fries in 29g tank for person who has successful moving them to his house from NY to NJ, amazingly all fries were safe !!!


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. The only thing I worry about with moving it all like that is the hardscape stability. But I suppose I'll try that approach, maybe have a buddy sit with it in his lap or something since I don't think there is a good flat surface in my car (that's not my trunk)


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I wrapped mine ion large blankets so it would stay stable. I had some slight, barely noticeable shifting, but no one else would have known. If the hardscape isnt deep in the substrate you could remove what you can and leave everything else.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Worst comes to Worst bag them and toss them in a cooler (with no ice! mind you) and you'll be fine.

-Andrew


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

I had to transfer my tanks from one area of the house to a new one and have CRS and Snow bees in it..its a 12 gallon. I syphoned out the water into a bucket till it was about 50% full and then moved it and once I had it secure on the new stacking unit I slowly poured the water I had taken out of the tank back in....that way the water parameters stayed the same, and everyone is just fine and still alive and kicking....just a thought!

You could probably put the water into a large jug etc and take it with you then once you've got the tank in the right spot, put the water back in.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

i moved my 10 gallon with about 10% water in it and i had ghost shrimp in it and they all lived and stayed with 10% over night because i was beat from the move so i didnt refill it. All the plants were fine to. I know crs and ghosts are not really comparable... but i donno just giving my input. I think what nikki suggested would be just fine.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I ended up getting it moved just fine today, thanks for all the input. I moved it the same way as I did when I moved it down here, just with a bit more water and livestock, by putting it in one of those file boxes, with a small layer of packing peanuts on the bottom and surrounding the sides. I'm a little overcautious I guess. Either way, made it there in one piece, hardscape stayed steady, don't look to have lost any shrimp either! The substrate got moved around a bit so it was a bit cloudy at first but now that the filter is up and running it's pretty much cleared up.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

rrrrramos said:


> I ended up getting it moved just fine today, thanks for all the input. I moved it the same way as I did when I moved it down here, just with a bit more water and livestock, by putting it in one of those file boxes, with a small layer of packing peanuts on the bottom and surrounding the sides. I'm a little overcautious I guess. Either way, made it there in one piece, hardscape stayed steady, don't look to have lost any shrimp either! The substrate got moved around a bit so it was a bit cloudy at first but now that the filter is up and running it's pretty much cleared up.


Honestly, I am probably going to end up moving my 20g like this for the 3 hour drive I have when I move. There is no way I can remove all my BTs and RCS lol


----------

